# ATV2 + dd externe



## Francky.lb (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'envisage d'acquérir très prochainement une ATV2 afin de lire sur ma télévision les films dont je dispose sur un dd externe. J'ai lu qu'il était impératif de la jailbreaker; c'est pour cette raison que j'ai choisi la seconde version plutôt que la troisième. 


Toujours est-il que je ne suis pas du tout sur de la manip à effectuer pour mettre en place cette configuration.  
J'ai branché mon dd externe à ma NeufBox NB4. Ceci fonctionne car j'arrive à accéder à mes films via mon iPad et l'application oplayer. Jusque là ça va. 
Ensuite, j'ai lu qu'il fallait jailbreaker l'ATV2 et utiliser un logiciel du style Xbmc (s'il vous en avez d'autres à me conseiller, je suis preneur). 


Mais ensuite comment dois-je faire pour accéder au dd via l'ATV? 




Merci d'avance


----------



## Setsuna (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Une fois que tu as installé XBMC sur ton apple TV jailbreaké, tu as la possibilité d'accéder à un partage samba via XBMC.


----------



## Francky.lb (10 Octobre 2012)

Un partage samba comme sur l'iPad avec oPlayer?

Si c'est dans le même genre, ça va je devrais pouvoir m'en sortir. 


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Setsuna (10 Octobre 2012)

Yep, c'est le même principe.


----------



## kamui1999 (30 Août 2013)

Justement... je me permet de deterrer ce post car le xbmc c est geniale mais je galere dans le partage de mes disque dure externe... seul mes hfs sont reconnu.. et celui qui m interesse est en fat32 car utilisé aussi par un pc... :s

donc si vous savez me dire quoi je suis preneur! 


Merci!!!!


----------

